# Eastward Ho 24 value and scarcity



## Webzurfer (May 25, 2014)

Hello, from a new member. I have done the usual Internet search, as well as a nationwide search on Craigslist but I have found no information to help me. I am wondering what members think to be a fair market price for an Eastward Ho 24 in descent shape, fairly low time diesel inboard and enclosed head. 

I have read that it is not the most able sailer, not fast, but a comfortable weekender or cruiser. If any one wants to voice other opinions especially a comparison to the Flicka or other similar sailboats under 25 feet, please do.

Thank you and have a safe Memorial Day and summer, 2014.


----------



## KenchiKenpo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,
I know my reply is late, but here are a couple of things you may want to know about the Eastward Ho 24. 
1) She's a great boat!
2) She's faster than you might expect from a 24-footer, with speeds up to 6 knots.
3) She's got 6'-3" of headroom 
4) She's VERY heavy!
5) She's extremely capable for offshore voyaging. 

I bought an Eastward Ho 24 recently. I have sailed her in my home waters in wind speeds up to about 30 knots....NO problems at all. The boat is ideal for those that want a lot of room and a lot of safety. I find that the rumors of her being slow are just rumors. She's surprisingly fast and able. I had a very short list of small dreamboats including Flicka, Frances, Cape Dory 25D and the Eastward Ho 24. I am VERY happy with my purchase. 
They are scarce. I have seen them ranging anywhere from 5k to over 20k. If you have any specific questions, please don't hesitate to write. Good luck!


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

There has been one for sale in Portland, Or for a couple years (craigslist). I think she started at $24.5k, now down to around 19k I think (if it's still available). Its a pretty boat...just seems like a lot of money to me.


----------

